# Sticky  Rules For The New Monthly Golden Retriever Photo Contest



## vrocco1

I am pleased to announce that I have decided to continue a very popular feature here on the GRF. In consultation with other members of the forum, I am hoping to launch an entirely new contest. Please note, that this contest will be run outside the official bounds of the GRF, however, Joe has generously elected to allow us to continue to host it right here.

My intention is to return the fun to this contest. In order to make the contest simply for fun, there will be no annual calendar. Your only reward will be the honor of having THE Golden Retriever of the month and having the opportunity to select the next month's theme. I am hoping to bring out the amateur photographer in everyone, so I’ve written some specific requirements into the rules to do just that. Of course since this is a Golden Retriever Forum, your topic should be a Golden Retriever. However, I want everyone to give special consideration to lighting and background scenery. For these reasons, I have decided not to allow trimmed photos.

In addition, there will be no discussion of the rules within contest threads. Remember, this is supposed to be fun! I will start a separate thread entitled “Points of Order” where rules and allegations may be discussed. All allegations of rules violations will be ruled upon by the contest administrator (Moi) or his designee.

Please note that any prizes which are awarded will be sent to a rescue chosen by the winner! Typically, these will be gift certificates. Please read the statement below regarding the availability of prizes.

Here are the rules. Many of them are from the previously canceled official contest, so they should look familiar. 

*I will allow a few days of discussion before we (re)launch the January photo contest.*


There is no limit to how many Golden Retrievers can be in an individual photograph, but a photo shall contain Golden Retrievers and/or Golden Retriever mixes. We ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures.
Please submit full-sized, untrimmed photos as an attachment to your message. This will reduce the work load of the contest administrator, since the forum automatically resizes attachments to 800x600. Untrimmed photos will also encourage consideration of backgrounds and scenery on the part of the photographer. *A full size photo will be approximately 1024x768. The forum limits a photo attachment size to 1.43 MB.*
From time to time, the contest administrator may offer prizes provided by corporate sponsors. Since we are relying on the generosity of corporate sponsors, prizes will be offered only on an “as available” basis. Each month where a prize is available, it will be donated to a rescue chosen by the winner. Currently, we have gift certificates from several doggie stores available.
Even though this is an unofficial contest, by submitting a photo you acknowledge that the photo shall become the property of the Golden Retriever forum. By doing such, you relinquish your rights to prevent the use of the photo, in any way that the forum or contest administrator sees fit. This may include using your photo in printed materials which could be offered for sale, and may benefit the membership and administrator of the Golden Retriever Forum financially. This does not in any way change your rights to use your photo as you see fit, however, we are free to use it in any way we feel might benefit the Golden Retriever Forum, or this contest.
Your photo may be excluded from the contest for any reason deemed necessary by the contest or forum administrator. This would include photos which are unsuitable for a family audience, or those which contain advertisements.
Only one photo per user/dog per month. In order to allow for diversity, only one win will be allowed per calendar year per forum member and/or dog.
Submitting the photos of a dog or dog which you do not own, you did not photograph or you did not have permission of the dog owner to photograph, is not permitted in this contest. Such action could invite a civil suit against the photographer, and the contest administrator (Moi) as well as the Golden Retriever Forum will not be held responsible.
To emphasize point seven above, only photos of dogs you own, you've personally taken photos of or photos you have a legal ownership of, are acceptable!
All entries shall be submitted by the due date specified each month.
Any active Golden Retriever Forum member is eligible to enter. What constitutes an active Golden Retriever Forum member is solely at the discretion of the contest administrator (again Moi) but will generally be anyone *with at least twenty-five posts*.
Each Golden Retriever Forum member shall be allowed to enter one image per monthly contest. If more than one is submitted, the first one is the only one that will be entered.
Once again, all photographs entered shall be the original work of the submitting party.
There shall be no editing of your photo including resizing. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo.
Please be sure to turn off your date indicator on your camera.
Images shall be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs and should be *attached* to the post, not linked from a GRF photo album, as not everyone can view such photos.
With your submission, be sure to include your dog’s name.
Monthly themes - Our themes for the photos in some months may be vague. In other months, we may include specific themes. We have some geniuses thinking some up right now as you are reading this.
The winner is determined by Golden Retriever Forum members, by voting in a poll each month.
In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs.
Any photo which was previously picked as a winner in any contest on the Golden Retriever Forum, is not eligible to be entered again.
Voting must be done via the poll here at goldenretrieverforum.com. It is not possible to vote via the phone app, nor will votes submitted in posts be counted.
updated 4/01/12


----------



## Maggies mom

Thanks Vern , for restarting the contest and good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## SoGolden

*New Monthly GR Photo Contest*

Yeah! More Photos!:bowl:


----------



## Jackson'sMom

A question about resizing photos: I use 10mp cameras, which results in photos that are too large to post. So I'm not allowed to resize my pictures so I can submit them?


----------



## vrocco1

Jackson'sMom said:


> A question about resizing photos: I use 10mp cameras, which results in photos that are too large to post. So I'm not allowed to resize my pictures so I can submit them?


Good point! Yes, you should resize your photo so that you can upload it as an attachment. Obviously, the bigger the better. But, please do not trim them. I am by no means a photo guru, so if that presents a problem, then let me know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Will there be a disclosure of your geniuses?


----------



## vrocco1

Kimm said:


> Will there be a disclosure of your geniuses?


I only know one genius, and I just refer to him as Moi!


----------



## Debles

Vern, What do you mean to submit "as an attachment to your post?"
Is that different than before?
I always use the little photo sign above^


----------



## fostermom

Hi Vern. I have a golden mix (Jasmine). Are pictures including her excluded? I won't be mad if you say no, but I just want to be clear on that point.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

thanks! sounds great!


----------



## Celeigh

How fun! Thanks for giving your time to this, Vern!


----------



## vrocco1

Debles said:


> Vern, What do you mean to submit "as an attachment to your post?"
> Is that different than before?
> I always use the little photo sign above^


When you are creating a post, scroll down below the main dialog box. There is a button named _*Manage Attachments*_. That allows you to actually upload the photo to the forum.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

vrocco1 said:


> I only know one genius, and I just refer to him as Moi!


Moi! Love it!


----------



## vrocco1

fostermom said:


> Hi Vern. I have a golden mix (Jasmine). Are pictures including her excluded? I won't be mad if you say no, but I just want to be clear on that point.


Another good point. LOL I will change it to "mostly" golden.  Remember, I am the judge, so I don't think it will be a problem. This contest is going to be about fun, and hopefully it will result in helping a few rescues.


----------



## Debles

practicing here: Like this:


----------



## Thor0918

Vern, you are the bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1

Debles.... Perfect! Except use a larger (untrimmed) photo.

----------------


----------



## Debles

Thanks Vern. Now to do it in the right thread!


----------



## fostermom

Thanks for the clarification Vern. Jasmine thanks you, too!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I need practice too ... but I don't like this one as well as the one I trimmed  The one I want to use I trimmed just a little ... why can't we trim?


----------



## Debles

I didn't ever trim mine. Now I'm more confused.


----------



## windfair

Thank you very much for taking this project on, I have always enjoyed looking at all the entries. It was one of my favorite parts of the forum. I love seeing all those beautiful goldens. Thanks again!


----------



## vrocco1

Debles said:


> I didn't ever trim mine. Now I'm more confused.


Yours is fine. I was hoping that people would include some scenery, in addition to their dogs, and your picture has done that.


----------



## vrocco1

windfair said:


> Thank you very much for taking this project on, I have always enjoyed looking at all the entries. It was one of my favorite parts of the forum. I love seeing all those beautiful goldens. Thanks again!


Thanks for your comments. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Woohoo, more pictures to look at thanks Vern


----------



## Molly's Mom

I am not clear on rule #4:

_Even though this is an unofficial contest, by submitting a photo you acknowledge that the photo shall become the property of the Golden Retriever forum. By doing such, you relinquish your rights to prevent the use of the photo, in any way that the forum or contest administrator sees fit. *This may include using your photo in printed materials which could be offered for sale, and may benefit the membership and administrator of the Golden Retriever Forum financially.* This does not in any way change your rights to use your photo as you see fit, however, we are free to use it in any way we feel might benefit the Golden Retriever Forum, or this contest._

Are you talking about things like putting a dog picture on a coffee cup and selling it here at the forum - or could a picture of one of our dogs wind up on merchandise at Amazon or eBay? Am I correct to assume that the person who took the picture and owns the dog would receive no compensation?


----------



## vrocco1

Molly's Mom said:


> I am not clear on rule #4:
> 
> _Even though this is an unofficial contest, by submitting a photo you acknowledge that the photo shall become the property of the Golden Retriever forum. By doing such, you relinquish your rights to prevent the use of the photo, in any way that the forum or contest administrator sees fit. *This may include using your photo in printed materials which could be offered for sale, and may benefit the membership and administrator of the Golden Retriever Forum financially.* This does not in any way change your rights to use your photo as you see fit, however, we are free to use it in any way we feel might benefit the Golden Retriever Forum, or this contest._
> 
> Are you talking about things like putting a dog picture on a coffee cup and selling it here at the forum - or could a picture of one of our dogs wind up on merchandise at Amazon or eBay? Am I correct to assume that the person who took the picture and owns the dog would receive no compensation?


Please be aware, this contest is intended purely as fun. It is not a money making endeavor. Everyone needs to consider that the plans may change six months from now (for instance if members request a coffee mug), and all options are open. If you are uncomfortable with that, then please do not submit a photo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

After what happened to Jo Ellen and Daisy a few years back, even if GRF never does anything with the photos, the rule might help if someone "out there" lifts a photo and starts creating merchandise without permission??? At least I hope it would. 

I have no hand in this project at all. I just remember what happened when Daisy and a few other dogs started showing up on tapestry like fabric. I was able to find the photos used posted on a forum.


----------



## Jo Ellen

But I LOVE my Daisy pillow :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> But I LOVE my Daisy pillow :heartbeat


Yes, but that wasn't your first reaction! : I still have the other photos of the other GR's on my computer. I never did delete them for some reason.


----------



## marieb

Thanks for doing this! I always enjoyed looking through the photo contest pictures.


----------



## Pudden

Jo Ellen said:


> I need practice too ... but I don't like this one as well as the one I trimmed  The one I want to use I trimmed just a little ... why can't we trim?


I love that one A beautiful portrait of your doggie 

so...the Pudden can play, too? Even though she's only half golden (half lab) She sure looks golden, though, and she's 100% pure cute-in-the-golden-spirit 
Great photos so far.

Love the pic of Noel running in the snow..but, uh...does she have a pink tail :curtain: ?


----------



## AmbikaGR

Hey Vern great of you to take on this additional project. I think you are sweell for doing so, I really do. But by the simple fact you are doing this, me thinks it disproves the claim of genius. : just sayin you know


----------



## vrocco1

AmbikaGR said:


> Hey Vern great of you to take on this additional project. I think you are sweell for doing so, I really do. But by the simple fact you are doing this, me thinks it disproves the claim of genius. : just sayin you know


You know how being the kennel helps creates illusions of grandeur.


----------



## vrocco1

Pudden said:


> I love that one A beautiful portrait of your doggie
> 
> so...the Pudden can play, too? Even though she's only half golden (half lab) She sure looks golden, though, and she's 100% pure cute-in-the-golden-spirit
> Great photos so far.
> 
> Love the pic of Noel running in the snow..but, uh...does she have a pink tail :curtain: ?


Oh yes, of course Pudden can play! How could we not one of your beautiful photos? Plus, Pudden will be the only one playing on a glacier!


----------



## BIGDAWG

" At least 75 posts" to qualify for the contest?:banghead: Guess I'd better get posting then!:hyper: (If only you knew how sloooowwwly I type).


----------



## vrocco1

BIGDAWG said:


> " At least 75 posts" to qualify for the contest?:banghead: Guess I'd better get posting then!:hyper: (If only you knew how sloooowwwly I type).


Awwww you have until the 20th to submit your photo!


----------



## paula bedard

Things are starting to make more sense to me...you just have to hang around long enough and things start to click. I hadn't heard that Daisy had her image stolen before, but this explains why some here don't post many pics or have gallery submissions...and what the reference to 'the pillow' means. Got it! I guess it takes about 11 months...my One Year Anniversary as a member is in early February.:wiggle::woot2:

I'd love to post some snow pics of Ike....I just need the SNOW!!!


----------



## Debles

Kimm said:


> Yes, but that wasn't your first reaction! : I still have the other photos of the other GR's on my computer. I never did delete them for some reason.


OK, I have been paranoid about this and now am more so. What happened with Daisy's pic and others? I am not familiar with this. 

I have alot of photos here and on GR Weekly. I did have one photo lifted by another website without my permission but it wasn't used to make money.
ARRGH!


----------



## tobelevski

who cares? been there done that!
5th january and I haven't even bought a new calendar! Thats how I feel.
When something good happens in my life there's always someone out there ready to screw it up.
Thank god I've got me dogs


----------



## Blaireli

Debles said:


> OK, I have been paranoid about this and now am more so. What happened with Daisy's pic and others? I am not familiar with this.


Deb, I looked through Jo Ellen's old posts and found the one about the pillow:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=14134


----------



## AmbikaGR

tobelevski said:


> who cares? been there done that!
> 5th january and I haven't even bought a new calendar! Thats how I feel.
> When something good happens in my life there's always someone out there ready to screw it up.
> Thank god I've got me dogs


 
*Huh?????????*


----------



## AndyFarmer

AmbikaGR said:


> *Huh?????????*


I'm with ya on that one...came out of nowhere


----------



## Jo Ellen

I love the Daisy pillow story. One day straight out of the blue I looked on e-bay and there was a beautiful tapestry pillow with Daisy's photograph. We all know our own photographs, I recognized it instantly. 

At first I was shocked, and I may even have been a little bit angry, feeling like something had been stolen from me. But after awhile, I just began to realize what a gift it was. Someone loved my photo of Daisy enough to have it made into a tapestry fabric, and then made lovely decorative throw pillows from it and began selling them on e-bay. I myself would never have been able to do that.

Everytime I look at my Daisy pillow, I am so flattered. I have no idea how many are out there, it's just a good feeling to know that Daisy graces the homes of more people than just mine :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Debles said:


> OK, I have been paranoid about this and now am more so. What happened with Daisy's pic and others? I am not familiar with this.
> 
> I have alot of photos here and on GR Weekly. I did have one photo lifted by another website without my permission but it wasn't used to make money.
> ARRGH!


Oh, it's an old story, but Jo Ellen was very surprised when an old friend posted a picture of her new pillow she purchased off of ebay. There were other GR's on the pillow too and I was able to find those photos on a forum. Gave me a headache searching for them! LOL

I guess someone decided to make fabric from the photos and sell it. The person who made the pillows, she/he also made beautiful tablerunners, had nothing to do with the photos being used. She purchased the fabric through a company.

As Jo Ellen states, after getting over the initial shock, it's kind of cool too have your dogs photo sitting a someone else's livingroom (not her words). I certainly wouldn't mind seeing my two on a pillow. I loved seeing Shadow in the GR magazine and his HD story. 

This incident isn't why I don't use the forum's gallery and this forum had nothing to do with the "fabric" photos at all. They were not posted here. They were posted elsewhere.

Hope this explanation helps. I forget that I have a long history with some forum members. I think it goes back to 2003. A lot can happen!

Sorry Jo! I thought Goldensonly bought the pillow and posted it for all of us to see. I'm gettin' old!

*I wouldn't think twice about entering the monthly contest. In fact, I did! Someone can use any photo posted anywhere. I'm sure even copyrighted photos have been used without permission in some instances.*


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah Kimm, you and I are oldtimers 

Goldensonly posted an ebay link on another forum about golden retriever pillows. I skipped over that link several times, I'd never even looked at e-bay before. But one day out of sheer boredom I decided to take a look ... and lo and behold, what did I find. WOW LOL.

Never say never


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think Martha bought a pillow??? I can't remember now.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Martha, yes, God Bless her LOL ... she about had a heart attack when she realized she had let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Debles

Did you tell the person selling the pillow that is was your dog in the picture? She should have given you the pillow for free!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I sent her my original photograph and she said they did, indeed, look "similar." I assured her that was my photograph. She was worried, for whatever reason so she was being defensive. I have no idea if the seller is the one who "lifted" my photo. Who knows. It's not worth it to me to pursue.

And I did buy the pillows yes, though I agree on principal, I should have received them for free. Life isn't fair, but it sure is fun sometimes


----------



## tobelevski

what I meant was I only entered the comp a couple of times and actually won in august. I was really pleased.
Then someone messed the whole calendar thing up and the rest of us get stuffed up!
Cheeses me right off!
As Homer Simpson said 'trying is the 1st step to disappointment'
And after this debacle I totally agree.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hmmm...I don't think I was the cause of that. Was I? Yikes!


----------



## Jo Ellen

No, it wasn't you Kimm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't tell you how many times I get myself in trouble when I'm only trying to help! My name should be Murphy.


----------



## CindyZ

tobelevski said:


> who cares? been there done that!
> 5th january and I haven't even bought a new calendar! Thats how I feel.
> When something good happens in my life there's always someone out there ready to screw it up.
> Thank god I've got me dogs


At the risk of getting into trouble, I can't hold my tongue on this one tonite.
I would suggest you look around and be **** thankful for EVERYTHING! It isn't always someone else that screws up your life. From my own experience, many times it is yourself. Be grateful about the good things instead of complaining about only the bad. GEESH!


----------



## Pudden

Jo Ellen said:


> I love the Daisy pillow story. One day straight out of the blue I looked on e-bay and there was a beautiful tapestry pillow with Daisy's photograph. We all know our own photographs, I recognized it instantly.
> 
> At first I was shocked, and I may even have been a little bit angry, feeling like something had been stolen from me. But after awhile, I just began to realize what a gift it was. Someone loved my photo of Daisy enough to have it made into a tapestry fabric, and then made lovely decorative throw pillows from it and began selling them on e-bay. I myself would never have been able to do that.
> 
> Everytime I look at my Daisy pillow, I am so flattered. I have no idea how many are out there, it's just a good feeling to know that Daisy graces the homes of more people than just mine :heartbeat


 instead of getting steamed up over something potentially annoying, you see the wonder in it. 
'tis a gift; hang on to it. You'll live longer, too


----------



## Pudden

tobelevski said:


> who cares? been there done that!
> 5th january and I haven't even bought a new calendar! Thats how I feel.
> When something good happens in my life there's always someone out there ready to screw it up.
> Thank god I've got me dogs


ya need a hug 
<<<<there>>>> :wave:


----------



## moverking

Pudden said:


> instead of getting steamed up over something potentially annoying, you see the wonder in it.
> 'tis a gift; hang on to it. You'll live longer, too



Ahhhh, how refreshing  
Always take things by the smooth handle, right?


----------



## Debles

tobelevski said:


> who cares? been there done that!
> 5th january and I haven't even bought a new calendar! Thats how I feel.
> When something good happens in my life there's always someone out there ready to screw it up.
> Thank god I've got me dogs


Yeah, if this WAS directed at me, I don't get it so it had no sting. : )
I agree with Cindy.


----------



## tobelevski

I'm sorry but I don't know who messed it up so I'm not aiming at anyone. 
But this is how I feel and if I'm not allowed to express that then that's tough.
How was I blaming some one else I was expressing an opinion.


----------



## Groundhog

Thanks Vern for taking on this project, I love seeing the different Golden photos!!


----------



## vrocco1

Groundhog said:


> Thanks Vern for taking on this project, I love seeing the different Golden photos!!


Thanks! We got a lot of good pictures this month. I'll never be able to make up my mind.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Put your favorites in a hat and pull!


----------



## vrocco1

Kimm said:


> Put your favorites in a hat and pull!


All them doggies will never fit in a hat. LOL


----------



## coppers-mom

Jo Ellen: I love BoBo!
:--heart:


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever

i dont know if i did it right...


----------



## chrispassmore

*??*

I am wondering why our photo was not entered in to the September voting for photo of the month? Did we break a rule or something? Thanks.


----------



## marshab1

I sent you a PM... but you have to have at least 25 posts in order to enter the contest. So I'm sure by next month you'll have enough posts to enter.


----------



## marshab1

I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> i dont know if i did it right...


This is just the rules thread. Each month there is a Submit your photo thread. You enter your picture there, there is a deadline and at that point the thread is locked.

be sure to look for that thread next month. But for this month, make sure you vote.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever

Thanks for the info. =)


----------



## mdoats

In light of the new ownership of the forum... could we get a clarification of the following rule:



> Even though this is an unofficial contest, by submitting a photo you acknowledge that the photo shall become the property of the Golden Retriever forum. By doing such, you relinquish your rights to prevent the use of the photo, in any way that the forum or contest administrator sees fit. This may include using your photo in printed materials which could be offered for sale, and may benefit the membership and administrator of the Golden Retriever Forum financially. This does not in any way change your rights to use your photo as you see fit, however, we are free to use it in any way we feel might benefit the Golden Retriever Forum, or this contest.


Does VerticalScope now own any/all photos posted in the photo contest?


----------

